# Opinions on IB roof Systems?



## 232323 (Mar 31, 2008)

After decades of shingling, Im looking into the installation of flat/low slope roof membranes as another business option. Based on very limited experience with IB, I liked working with the product and it seemed very user friendly. For me, the product would be used on a small scale on residential/small commericial jobs and in conjuction with a shingle jobs. Any opinions out there from other contactors...pro and con...about IB or flat roof membranes in gereral?


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

Con: Requires expensive seam welding equipment.

If you're starting in residential, look into a self adhered granulated membrane. No special tools and very little training needed.


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 6, 2006)

I like IB because its not a comodity roof like many others. you sell your custumers on there lifetime residential warranty. The welding tools will pay for themselves over time.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

The welding equipment is not that costly. A couple of leister hand helds at $350 a pop. A generator is even optional since you can sometimes plug them into the building's power without blowing circuits. The robotic seam welders are way overkill for residential. Take more time to get it on and off the roof than it's worth on a 1,200 square foot roof. Then again if you are doing a commercial roof, they really really speed things up, but again aren't a must. We do a good ammount of TPO and other PVC. 

Everything I have heard about IB is nothing but greatness. The only reason I do not use them is logistics. In my area they do not roof load, like all my other suppliers. With IB you buy direct.


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

Grumps, where the hell are you getting hand welders for $350? I'm calling you when I need more. Just an FYI, you can't get a system warranty with IB if you hand weld it.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Renegade, Ebay. Infact I paid $225 for my personal leister with tip but no case including shipping about a year ago. I just called a local supplier for the Type S $394.25 new with case. Not that much off from my original statement of $350.

I did not know this about IB and that is ridiculious. You have to use a robot at your corners and penetrations too? Of coarse not, but what's the difference? Frick, seriously it'd take me longer to get the robot on the roof and out of the box than it'd take to weld the seam on a typical chicago flat roof. For us that'd be 3 seams 60' long and 1 seam 22'. Hardly warrants the use of a dog at all for 200' of seam. <grumble grumble>


----------



## johnk (Apr 23, 2007)

90% of the time when we find a fault seam checking,it was a robot flaw.They definitely are not perfect.Not at all putting them down, as who wants to handweld 100's of sq's?:no:


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow, you are correct Grumps. Been a while since I've had to buy one.


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 6, 2006)

anything over 10' they want done with the robot. of course ends of seams and flashing has to be hand welded.

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## Luv2Roof (Sep 27, 2010)

Making sure your robot welder is set correctly (speed and temp.) will eliminate almost all of your seam quality issues. But you HAVE to take destructive seam tests to make sure everything is as it appears. My guys will get lazy and stop taking seam tests or better yet, they will wait till they are done welding for the day and then take the cuts so they can show that they did the tests! Thats when we start to have seam weld issues with the welder.

By far my biggest problem with the robot welders are the starts and stops. Depending how the membrane is laid out and how its welded, sometimes there is a 4"-8" void left where you start or stop the machine. This gap then needs to be hand-welded shut. Missing/forgetting about these voids has caused a few problems over the years.

Regarding IB roof systems (I am not approved by them although they have asked that we be a approved contractor), they seem to be OK and not have any problems that I am aware of. I dont believe they make their own sheet (they buy it from another manufacturer and stamp their name on it) and I have always personally had a problem with membrane suppliers who are not willing to invest enough into things to make their own membrane.

If you are going to install residential jobs you will want to probably install IB or Duro Last as they will issue residential warranties. Many of the other single ply manufacturers dont warrant residential jobs.


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 6, 2006)

IB is made by CGT "canadian general tower" to there own proprietary specs im told. I also heard it was made in germany early on in there history. They have roofs that our over 30 years old. I find the membrane very similar to sarnafil to work with. They are family owned and good to work with.

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

can someone tell me since i have very little experience with single ply membranes and the very little i do have i was just being a laborer.. whats the difference between just a regular single ply and a fleece backed membrane?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Fleece back is great if installing the membrane over an existing asphalt or tar based roof. The fleece acts as a seperator so now harboard or polyester mat is required. Also it can be installed fully adhered using hot asphalt, which is good for the winter months.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

That's what I figured. Thanks for the answer Grumpy.


----------



## drroof (Sep 28, 2010)

i have installed well over 2,000.000 sq feet of ib membrane in the past few years . that is just on residential projects . our company has installed many diffrent single plys it is our oppinion that ib is far better than the others due to pre form flashings and vents drains etc .also not every so called roofer with a ladder and a hammer can buy and install the product . i have found the ib warranties to be the best regardless of how its welded . also you get the best tech support than any other manufacturer .you can not go wrong with ib single ply membrane ...................


----------



## buildpinnacle (Sep 2, 2008)

Not just anyone can install a duro-last roof either.......Their requirements for certifying contractors is very similar to those of my college roomates for pulling fatties out of the bar.


----------



## coolflatroof (Jan 26, 2008)

I agree with the common opinion here - IB is the best. Not only it's a great product - you are also dealing with real people who care and will help you in needed. Once we started with IB, I haven't looked at any other single plies. 

As for self-adhered granular - good luck with that when it starts leaking 

One thing though - IB is very expensive, but you need to realize that you also get great marketing support, in terms of all kinds of samples and brochures, etc. Try to get those from dura-last or sarnafil. Also you don't have to buy insulation from IB, as is with sarnafil. Get it locally, get a crane (brandco crane costs me $25 and put your rolls on the roof with that crane.


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

coolflatroof said:


> As for self-adhered granular - good luck with that when it starts leaking


The material doesn't cause the leak, bad roofing practices do. Does a chimney leak because shingles and metal flashing are inferior materials? They, like SA rubber, seem to work well for me, but considering how many I've redone, not so well for others.

I realize you can't put it on a Burger King, but SA is going to look much better in a large cricket that's visible from the ground, or on top of a rounded french dormer if they aren't doing copper, or any number of other scenarios we come across in residential roofing. 

Had the OP not said he's looking for something to use in conjunction with shingle jobs I wouldn't have even mentioned it.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

i must agree with jmiller most of the problems ive seen with SA products is the installer not the product. a Self Adhered membrane should and could last the life of the shingle roof thats if it is installed CORRECTLY. :thumbup:


----------

